# Sunrise in Michaelstadt



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I wish it would stay like this in the train room for hours, but the sun moves very quickly away from my windows facing east. It takes awhile to get this light too, because the neighbor's house is in the way.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

A little over exposed but gorgeous nonetheless! This is where the tech from the movie "Downsizing" would come in handy-Shrink me down and put me in the biergarten!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow. Natural light sure gives it a different look.


----------

